# Lars-Erik Larsson



## bassClef

From Wikipedia:
_
Lars-Erik Vilner Larsson (15 May 1908 - 27 December 1986) was an important Swedish composer of the 20th century.

Lars-Erik Larsson wrote the score of the well-known God in Disguise, a non-religious lyrical suite for orchestra, mixed choir and soloists written by Malmö poet Hjalmar Gullberg.

He was born in Åkarp. He studied with Ellberg at the Stockholm Conservatory (1925-1929) and with Alban Berg and Fritz Reuter in Vienna and Leipzig (1929-1930), then worked for Swedish radio and taught at the Stockholm Conservatory (1947-1959) and Uppsala University where he held the position as Director musices (1961-1966).

His style as a composer is eclectic, ranging from the late Romantic to techniques derived from Arnold Schoenberg's twelve-note system, but original in method. He was the first Swede to write serial music (1932). Yet other works of that period are post-Sibelian or neo-classical, and his output generally is characterized by variety of style.

He wrote for the theatre, cinema and broadcasting, in addition to the more traditional forms of symphony, concerto, chamber and vocal music.

He died in Helsingborg on 27 December 1986._

I'm really enjoying a CD of his God in Disguise + 3rd Symphony right now. Is anyone else a fan?


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm a big fan. But didn't know he studied with Alban Berg; Berg has to be one of my favorite all-time Cellists.

Do you know of any great recordings I could find online of his Pastorale Suite?


----------



## TresPicos

bassClef said:


> I'm really enjoying a CD of his God in Disguise + 3rd Symphony right now. Is anyone else a fan?


Definitely!

His "God in Disguise" is such a beautiful work. And for a non-religious suite, it has a very angelic feel.

I also like his 12 concertinos for various solo instruments.


----------



## MusicSybarite

I know the 3 wonderful symphonies, the 3 string quartets, the hauntingly beautiful _Winter's Tale_, the _Pastoral Suite_ and the Serenade for strings. The latter works are so lovely. Another unfairly neglected composer.


----------

